# A Walnut Bolt



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2012)

I had some free time today so I made this walnut bolt pen. It may look ok-ish, but there are several faults. But now I know better for the next one.:wink:
It has a snap cap with the nib recessed slightly into the body ( to hide it)
Unfortunately I cut the body without checking it's length and I had to leave out the spring. :redface: The external cap threads are about 12.5mm x 2mm. They did chip a little in places.
Mad at myself for not checking the measurement !! Oh well, fun anyway:biggrin: Hope you like anyway:wink:


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Now you're just showing off :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice Steven.  I still use mine every day.  It holds up well from my daily abuse too.

Oh well, fun anyway:biggrin:  That is the whole point to this isn't it?


----------



## BSea (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you use a die to cut the threads?  And if so, that would make a cool video . . . . Hint Hint :wink:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2012)

No Bob, I used a lathe tool and even rotated the lathe by hand to get very fine cuts. Took forever!!!
Here's a couple more pics. I hex'ed the blank with a router then turned to size. Then cut the threads, then cut off the threaded end and drilled the holes. 
The only neat trick here was to get the exact correct size hole for the snapper was to sneak up on the hole with a boring head. 
One of these is better and cheaper than a set of drill bits.:wink:


----------



## hewunch (Jan 4, 2012)

Now is that a triple start or single start? :tongue:
Seriously, it is great having you back and sharing your creativity with us. NPGJ!


----------



## MarkD (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice! I love your bolt pens! 
Now you need to make a walnut nut to be used as a pen base! :biggrin:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I've always admired your steel bolt pens, but all that I can say now is that I "love" this wooden bolt pen even more. Wood is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 4, 2012)

Slick. Boxwood would be perfect for this kind of pen.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 4, 2012)

I LOVE it, Skip! Beautiful craftsmanship, as usual!

Now it needs a "desk" pen holder made into a walnut "nut"!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 4, 2012)

Way too cool Steven. Me likes!:biggrin: Thanks for the photos.


----------



## latelearner (Jan 4, 2012)

plus excellent workmanship.


----------



## PenPal (Jan 4, 2012)

Skippy,

Thankyou in the confines of population we have where do we buy tiny boring heads, I have almost given up on ever getting accurate drill sizes as well.

Your Pen comes up well in Walnut finished neatly and yes it does chip as does most timber, you handled that well.

Wilma starts Chemo and Radiology shortly so I am trying to conquer my Engineering probs in between Docs visits and blind panic.

Great attention to detail, certainly for me much easier than Stainless, mind is buzzing with ideas in Burl Pen Rests with a theme.

Inspiration you engender is important for me and helps me to ponder anew.

Thanks mate.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice nut 'n nib.


----------



## jd99 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's cool but I have a question.

Thats obviously a metal lathe, you used.

How do you keep the wood from turning the oiled ways and the oil in the cross slide/apron into mush, and not getting in the gibs and such? the last time I tried to turn anything wood on my metal lathe or mill for that matter it took so long to get everything cleaned when I was done, it wasn't worth the project.

now I keep the metal shop on one side, and the wood shop on the other and try not to let the dust into my precision machinery, (it can really play havoc with my DRO on the lathe and mill) Don't ask me how i know that. :frown:

Thanks
Danny


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jan 4, 2012)

jd99 said:


> That's cool but I have a question.
> 
> Thats obviously a metal lathe, you used.
> 
> ...


Amazingly skiprat uses a wood lathe! Check this one out http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=81896

AK


----------



## jd99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Amazingly Skitrat uses a wood lathe! Check this one out http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=81896
> 
> AK


 That picture is of a metal lathe, it has a lead screw and V ways, wood lathes don't come like that, the tool holder looks like a standard indexing type also.

22 years in the Tool & Die/Mold Making Field before i retired from it. seen many a machine tool in my time.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jan 4, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly Skitrat uses a wood lathe! Check this one out http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=81896
> ...


 Hmmm, you're right.  I'm just going by what I have read.  There are videos somewhere too if I am not mistaken.

AK


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> jd99 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew_K99 said:
> ...


Here is the youtube link to the stainless steel bolt pen made on a wood lathe. http://www.youtu.be/watch?v=WWWUhq1R0kI&feature=related

AK


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 4, 2012)

Skip, I really like one!  Nice look overall.  You are giving me some inspiration to try one.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2012)

Many thanks for the kind comments and all the 'Likes':biggrin:

Yes, this pen was made on a metal lathe. I have a wood lathe and a home made rose engine lathe too. 
I clean the lathe periodically. I don't abuse it, but it's a workhorse tool, not a precious ornament!! :biggrin::wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 4, 2012)

Impostor! Impostor! Impostor! Who are you? Our Skippy has... er uses Stainless nuts & bolts not that stuff that comes from trees...


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 4, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Impostor! Impostor! Impostor! Who are you? Our Skippy has... er uses Stainless nuts & bolts not that stuff that comes from trees...


 

Roy, It appears that "Skippy" is actually a "furry tailed" rat that constantly irritates the pecan and walnut farmers, here:biggrin:

Still a Damned fine looking pen, though...no matter WHERE he gets his nuts.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 4, 2012)

I like it. Makes you stop and take a second look.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 4, 2012)

VERY COOL Steven!


----------



## boxerman (Jan 4, 2012)

That's one cool pen.


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful Skip!!!!


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW, seriously!  :biggrin:No wonder why you have been quiet for so long.  You were practicing new ways to completely blow our minds!

Once again thanks for making be drool in awe.  That is a great piece of work.


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 7, 2012)

Another winner Skip.

Mike


----------



## firedkm (Jan 7, 2012)

awesome job on the pen


----------



## markgum (Jan 7, 2012)

some people just have way to much time on their hands....
Truly amazing work!!!!!


----------



## thewishman (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the walnut bolt. Who else would even have dreamed up something like that? You are a one-of-a-kind craftsman.


----------

